# Panting puppy



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The new puppy is great. We picked her up on Friday. She is 12 weeks and has a very good appetite, unlike Kodi did at the same age. She is starting to know where the pee pad is and using it. Kodi thinks she is his new toy and wants to play all the time. The only problem is she pants alot and breathes very heavy. Is this normal for a new puppy, because Kodi didn't do it. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow for her , but if anyone can give me any input until then, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

just to let you know that my buster pants all the after a play, i asked my vet he said it was normal he checked him over and he is very healthy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 6 1/2 month old who pays all the time with my standard poodles. He also goes with us on two off leash walks a day where he runs like the wind to keep up and penting has never been an issue. Make sure that the vet gives your new baby a thorough check up and listens to her heart. It's probably nothing. 

Best,
Julia


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lily pants veavy when we take her for a walk, although it could just be that she is fat!!! 16 1/2 lbs !!! but Lexi also pants all the time, the problem with that is that she is not a chewer & does not chew on toys so she always has the worst breath - then when she pants - yuk!!! I found that Logan also pants (9 wks old) in the car, I think out of nervousness & then he throws up! Hope that doesnt last. Best to have the vet check anyway.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm taking her for her check-up on Friday morning. She seems fine otherwise, but I can't wait until Friday. I'll let you all know what he says. Thanks.


----------

